# Did Divorce/Separation Impact Your Job?



## Alldone (Dec 6, 2021)

I have questions around separation, divorce, and work.

Did any of you tell your colleagues you were separating from your spouse?
If you did, were you treated differently at work?
Did any of you attempt to start a demanding job while commencing a divorce?
If yes, how did you manage this?
How did you manage to get excused/authorized time out of the office to meet with mediators, lawyers, counselors for the kids, etc.?
Did you run out of paid/authorized leave time at any point? How did your employer respond?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*Did Divorce/Separation Impact Your Job?*

LOL...do you mean did it put a kick in my step and a smile on my face at the office?

You betcha.


----------



## Alldone (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi GotIt,
I mean something different: did you tell other people your marriage failed, did people treat you like you were lesser in some way, did you get a hard time from your boss about taking time off for legal proceedings as opposed to a sick day, etc.


----------

